# Tooth Bar for a 2022 Yanmar SA424



## Harms1964 (2 mo ago)

Hello Forum,

I just purchased a Yanmar SA424 tractor and would like to add a tooth bar to the bucket. Does anyone have any recommendations on this attachment?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Everything Attachments sells a "Wicked Tooth Bar. Fastens to the sides of the bucket which may relieve some stress that would tend to peel the lip off of the bucket.


----------



## Harms1964 (2 mo ago)

Thanks for the option. I'll be checking it out shortly


----------

